

Show HN: WeatherGIF – Reactions to your weather in GIFs - Rizzo95
http://www.weathergif.com

======
Rizzo95
Just sharing my side/art project .It's the weather, and reactions to it in
GIFs! Some beautiful GIFs from some great artists, and a few pop culture
reactions I thought were funny. Each GIF is in reaction to the current, and
forecasted weather. You'll get a different reaction each time! I put in some
Easter Eggs too! Works on both desktop and a Smartphone. Thanks for
looking/feedback!

